# Your Prepping Wish List...



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

What kinds of things are left on your prepping Wish List? 

For me, I want to have a pond put in. I want to expand my solar. I would like to add a few more hand tools.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

kejmack said:


> What kinds of things are left on your prepping Wish List?
> 
> For me, I want to have a pond put in. I want to expand my solar. I would like to add a few more hand tools.


It would be a shorter list if I put down what I do have rather than what I still need. Maybe when I have more time I can post up a partial list of wishes...


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

more storage, clean out the pond for future hydro, summer kitchen, bigger orchard.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like a stocked pond.. maybe a 1/3 acre pond. If we are dreaming big here...Solar panels enough to run the ref, waterpump and ac. I have lights taken care of.
I'd like a small 'guest cottage' no larger than a storage shed. I'd like to have a few guard points, like a kids tree house, built in a few select trees around the property. I'd like 2 more years of edible supplies. I'd like a govt that would act responsibly and pass a flat tax.
I'd like about 100 gals of gasoline and 300 of deisel (just for tractor use to do the heavier work like tilling the garden each spring and maybe hauling cut wood out of the woods with the truck.). WOW this is taking some real thought.. more on this later


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

A solar panel for cooling in hot weather.

A couple large standard jennys ,from good stock ' eat very little compared to a horse' [mammaths are too big to handle for us seniors] to guard the other animals and work a plow for small field of food,pull a buck wagon. Won't store gas it will be too appitizing for others,plus it is dangerous,imo.

Mulch for our new garden.Canning jars.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I would LOVE to be able to afford to move back to the south (AR) and buy 10+ acres bordered on as many sides as possible by federal/state lands (four sides would work). That way I can start to dig in -- seriously dig in.

Where I live now a person could not hardly survive without 18-wheelers bringing everything in and pipes to pipe in our water. Especially a problem with all the people in the area -- if SHTF quickly without warning it would get ugly quick! I probably have just enough preps to get outta dodge and wait and hope things got better or MAYBE just MAYBE think about traveling. If SHTF in a slow orderly fashion I am getting out of here!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

For us I would like a milk cow. A storm shelter. A couple of pigs. More storage, but that could be in the storm shelter. A strong fence around our property and a dog that would bark at strangers. (Our boxer never barks, but her size is intimidating 65 lbs) Also need time to get more organized.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I don't have much of a list. Can't think of anything to put on it. Just setting back enjoying life.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

CBRN gear

And, of course, a well equipped, well stocked retreat.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd like a hand pump for our well. It's a deep one.
Also would like my rootcellar finished ( rolleyes lol)
More raised beds to garden in

Thats the biggies.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm with Genevieve I want a Bison deep well hand pump-thinking about borrowing the cash for it from my mother it is under $1600 at the moment but how long will that last?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> I don't have much of a list. Can't think of anything to put on it. Just setting back enjoying life.


 LOL good for you.:congrat:.Not only am I not 'sitting back'but not enjoying it too much either!.Need more fun in our life.But fun is expensive.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Ummmm....EVERYTHING! I agree, I would be easier to list all the things I have instead of all the things I still want. I want a BIG farm to start with! Then I want it outfitted to be self sufficient. 

There is not to much more I can or want to do to my place now because I would like to save toward the farm.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> LOL good for you.:congrat:.Not only am I not 'sitting back'but not enjoying it too much either!.Need more fun in our life.But fun is expensive.


Awww! Good old fashioned fun is free! The funnest things in life are free. I agree that we are smart for prepping but you gotta have a good time as well! Take a step back, take a deep breath, enjoy the little things! God gives life and he gives it abundantly. I intend to live it abundantly! :beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I'm with Genevieve I want a Bison deep well hand pump-thinking about borrowing the cash for it from my mother it is under $1600 at the moment but how long will that last?


 We had a hand pump put in a few years ago,but it was too slow a flow,so I told him to pull it out and take it back and he was'nt gettign a dime for it.Talking about a mad well man!No madder than I was,when I saw that slow small stream of water.

Make sure it is put in right nd does what they say it will do.Make them guarantee the amount pumped per minute.

That pump would have put me in the hospital or grave .

We do want a pump that will work.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Awww! Good old fashioned fun is free! The funnest things in life are free. I agree that we are smart for prepping but you gotta have a good time as well! Take a step back, take a deep breath, enjoy the little things! God gives life and he gives it abundantly. I intend to live it abundantly! :beercheer:


 Your right Ant,all work and no play makes for a lost soul.From what I hear the jewish religian thinks its a sin not to enjoy life. Think we christians should too.:flower:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> LOL good for you.:congrat:.Not only am I not 'sitting back'but not enjoying it too much either!.Need more fun in our life.But fun is expensive.


It doesn't take much to satisfy me. I don't feel the need to impress others with my belongings. I just want to live a comfortable life. It really doesn't take much to do that. I am very lucky.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Ummmm....EVERYTHING! I agree, I would be easier to list all the things I have instead of all the things I still want. I want a BIG farm to start with! Then I want it outfitted to be self sufficient.
> 
> There is not to much more I can or want to do to my place now because I would like to save toward the farm.


 A big farm is ok for large hard working families,but a small farm is more practicle today.

We only use about an acre the rest just gets ignored.Now if you want cattle you need more.Just plan on possibly having to grow feed for them if TSHTF [ why we only have chickens].Or get handy with scythe's or sickles and swingblades.Last time I used a slingblade I was hoping it was the last tiem I had to.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> It doesn't take much to satisfy me. I don't feel the need to impress others with my belongings. I just want to live a comfortable life. It really doesn't take much to do that. I am very lucky.


You sound like my hubby,he's happy with just me and the animals.But I like to go places sometimes.I like walks on the beach,boating and just swimming and floating in the ocean.He's petrified of sharks since he got disabled he won't swim in the ocean with me.Like he could have out swam one when before he was disabled. We use to dance very well together,he can't dance anymore.Neither can I with this bum knee.We don't fish,swim or dance,just work our ass's off here at the unproductive farm.:nuts:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You sound like my hubby,he's happy with just me and the animals.But I like to go places sometimes.I like walks on the beach,boating and just swimming and floating in the ocean.He's petrified of sharks since he got disabled he won't swim in the ocean with me.Like he could have out swam one when before he was disabled. We use to dance very well together,he can't dance anymore.Neither can I with this bum knee.We don't fish,swim or dance,just work our ass's off here at the unproductive farm.:nuts:


I spend quite a bit of time in a kayak fishing. Been thinking about getting a little bigger boat so my dog could go along. I never could dance. Seemed like more work than fun.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> A big farm is ok for large hard working families,but a small farm is more practicle today.
> 
> We only use about an acre the rest just gets ignored.Now if you want cattle you need more.Just plan on possibly having to grow feed for them if TSHTF [ why we only have chickens].Or get handy with scythe's or sickles and swingblades.Last time I used a slingblade I was hoping it was the last tiem I had to.


A big FAMILY farm is exactly what we want! At least 4 out of my 6 kids want to live on the farm with us. My 13 yo does not and the baby so far does not have an opinion. But, my 15, 11, 9, and 6 year old all want to live and work on a large family farm. I would like to be able to put 5-6 houses on the property. We would like to produce all of our own food too! And that does include growing the food for our meat animals. I have already started to do that on our small piece of property. We have lots and lots of plans. We are just waiting for the income to catch up with all of the ideas! We have a 3 year goal to be on our farm. We are hoping our house will be paid off, then put it up for sale, use the money from it plus having 2-3 incomes to go toward the farm. Family members that are not working off farm will be working on the farm to get an income produced from it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in a kayak fishing. Been thinking about getting a little bigger boat so my dog could go along. I never could dance. Seemed like more work than fun.


 We have a large jon boat with 65 Evinrude,but it needs 'WORK'too. Another one on my wish list is fix the boat.

Anyone can dance.Just need a teacher.For a short time I took Ball Room Dance instructions to be a teacher.Going out on Cuises with the group ended that,not wanting to be that far from my kids if something happened.But I lovd to dance.

We take our dogs with us often when we go.We even took the cats and dogs once,Hubbys co-worker was out hat day on the St.Johns River ,said look'Noahs Ark'.They had fun with him at work for awhile.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Your right Ant,all work and no play makes for a lost soul.From what I hear the jewish religian thinks its a sin not to enjoy life. Think we christians should too.:flower:


Amen!

/me passes Meerkat a bourbon on the rocks! :beercheer:

I also want to second the FAMILY farm idea... having never worked on a family farm and being totally oblivious to the totality of the work involved I would love a family farm!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> A big FAMILY farm is exactly what we want! At least 4 out of my 6 kids want to live on the farm with us. My 13 yo does not and the baby so far does not have an opinion. But, my 15, 11, 9, and 6 year old all want to live and work on a large family farm. I would like to be able to put 5-6 houses on the property. We would like to produce all of our own food too! And that does include growing the food for our meat animals. I have already started to do that on our small piece of property. We have lots and lots of plans. We are just waiting for the income to catch up with all of the ideas! We have a 3 year goal to be on our farm. We are hoping our house will be paid off, then put it up for sale, use the money from it plus having 2-3 incomes to go toward the farm. Family members that are not working off farm will be working on the farm to get an income produced from it.


 You still have young kids,thats a huge plus.Ours are all almost as old as we are,they don't like country living,all city slickers.Grandkids came in handy until they got old enough to make their own choices..

Finding a place where you can put more than 2 residences may be a job in itself.Gov control frowns on private property rights.

I know YOUR kids would never leave the farm,but most dnce they start dating they get a mind of their own,but you can always dream,hope and lots of prayers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Amen!
> 
> /me passes Meerkat a bourbon on the rocks! :beercheer:
> 
> I also want to second the FAMILY farm idea... having never worked on a family farm and being totally oblivious to the totality of the work involved I would love a family farm!


 I'll have a Miller instead:beercheer:.

A family farm is a good thing [I was teasing Pam]. But it is a lot of work and for the young at heart to start out.We started a little late in life.But we were both raised in the country,and always wanted to get back.Wish we could have done so when kids were with us.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> You still have young kids,thats a huge plus.Ours are all almost as old as we are,they don't like country living,all city slickers.Grandkids came in handy until they got old enough to make their own choices..
> 
> Finding a place where you can put more than 2 residences may be a job in itself.Gov control frowns on private property rights.
> 
> I know YOUR kids would never leave the farm,but most dnce they start dating they get a mind of their own,but you can always dream,hope and lots of prayers.


My 13 year old already is totally against any kind of working together so we know that he is out. But even if two of the kids are TOTALLY in and 2 of them helping we can make a good go of it. If they can at least live within a mile or two then we can still easily work together on food production. Canning, butchering, etc. Our plan is actually to get a farm in an area that is surrounded by other farms and as my kids get older and their families established that they could branch out onto their own properties...hopefully right next door. 
This is actually my dream in living color:
Shenandoah Estate - Located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Virginia
Except for location and price!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> My 13 year old already is totally against any kind of working together so we know that he is out. But even if two of the kids are TOTALLY in and 2 of them helping we can make a good go of it. If they can at least live within a mile or two then we can still easily work together on food production. Canning, butchering, etc. Our plan is actually to get a farm in an area that is surrounded by other farms and as my kids get older and their families established that they could branch out onto their own properties...hopefully right next door.
> This is actually my dream in living color:
> Shenandoah Estate - Located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Virginia
> Except for location and price!


 Good plans Pam.Get them where you ant to live before they marry or get involved with someone.That way they will meet someone close by who has family there too.

I was teasign with you about kids.I think they will do fine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> My 13 year old already is totally against any kind of working together so we know that he is out. But even if two of the kids are TOTALLY in and 2 of them helping we can make a good go of it. If they can at least live within a mile or two then we can still easily work together on food production. Canning, butchering, etc. Our plan is actually to get a farm in an area that is surrounded by other farms and as my kids get older and their families established that they could branch out onto their own properties...hopefully right next door.
> This is actually my dream in living color:
> Shenandoah Estate - Located in the Blue Ridge Mountains in Virginia
> Except for location and price!


 Shenandore is beautiful!. Don't eat the mountain oysters though,I hear they can be tough. Chevy Chase holds the record for eating the most mtn.oysters,hehe.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Good plans Pam.Get them where you ant to live before they marry or get involved with someone.That way they will meet someone close by who has family there too.
> 
> I was teasign with you about kids.I think they will do fine.


We actually discuss this a LOT!!!! We discuss picking future spouses based on whether they are interested in starting or working on a family farm and based on how they get along with all of the family. If they do not get along with the family then that will just ruin a lot of things! 
I am even gearing them toward complimentary skills too. Like one son is going into electrical and construction, one into mechanics and auto body, one wants to go into farming and welding, and my other son wants to own his own bakery (but he loves the canning and meat production part). Then they (we) can work together and teach each other. I have grand plans of working with all of my DIL's and daughters on home based businesses with a lot of online sales of homemade or home produced goods, food production, and animals.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> We actually discuss this a LOT!!!! We discuss picking future spouses based on whether they are interested in starting or working on a family farm and based on how they get along with all of the family. If they do not get along with the family then that will just ruin a lot of things!
> I am even gearing them toward complimentary skills too. Like one son is going into electrical and construction, one into mechanics and auto body, one wants to go into farming and welding, and my other son wants to own his own bakery (but he loves the canning and meat production part). Then they (we) can work together and teach each other. I have grand plans of working with all of my DIL's and daughters on home based businesses with a lot of online sales of homemade or home produced goods, food production, and animals.


 Sounds good teach them while they are young and will still listen.Once the hormones kick in its all over for several years.Hardest part is letting go after that.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> We actually discuss this a LOT!!!! We discuss picking future spouses based on whether they are interested in starting or working on a family farm and based on how they get along with all of the family. If they do not get along with the family then that will just ruin a lot of things!
> I am even gearing them toward complimentary skills too. Like one son is going into electrical and construction, one into mechanics and auto body, one wants to go into farming and welding, and my other son wants to own his own bakery (but he loves the canning and meat production part). Then they (we) can work together and teach each other. I have grand plans of working with all of my DIL's and daughters on home based businesses with a lot of online sales of homemade or home produced goods, food production, and animals.


It sounds like you are reaping the rewards of great parenting! I think the key is that it sounds like you ACTUALLY DISCUSS IMPORTANT TOPICS WITH YOUR KIDS! Amazing how that works, huh? Keep up the good work! :congrat:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Amen!
> 
> /me passes Meerkat a bourbon on the rocks! :beercheer:
> 
> I also want to second the FAMILY farm idea... having never worked on a family farm and being totally oblivious to the totality of the work involved I would love a family farm!


I was raised on a family farm. We just never could make a living with it. 8 kids need a lot. My father had to get an outside job. There weren't any in the area we lived in so he was away from home quite a lot. I was the oldest boy so everything fell down to me. Didn't give me much time to be a kid. I had to do a grownups work before I could drive a car. Kind of hard to do all the work and go to school also. It did teach me quite a few things. I found out I could do almost anything I wanted to without help.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Clarice said:


> For us I would like a milk cow. A storm shelter. A couple of pigs. More storage, but that could be in the storm shelter. A strong fence around our property and a dog that would bark at strangers. (Our boxer never barks, but her size is intimidating 65 lbs) Also need time to get more organized.


our dog is a great pyrenees/anatolian shepherd cross...she barks at strangers and is a good guard dog...she's still young (6 mos old) but very protective and should grow to be a big dog!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I do discuss the farm business with my kids a LOT. But the one thing I do to is make it sound like some of the stuff is THEIR idea. Like I talked about having a sawmill and all of the things we could do with a sawmill but they just did not get it....then my oldest used the neighbors sawmill and now HE is telling me how we need to set up our sawmill!! I ask them about what THEY want on the farm. They pretty much have the attitude that if we include their hobbies...mostly hunting and shooting...then that will make them very happy! I know that some of us...mostly the menfolk...are going to have to work off of the farm, mostly because of insurance. We have discussed doing it all debt free. If we can produce all (or most all) of our own food and be debt free then we will have a lot more options. The idea is also that I can not afford a tractor on my own but if 3 or 7 of us go in on a tractor we can get one that meets all of our farm needs. If we live close enough to each other then we would not need 7 pools in order for all of us to enjoy the benefit of a pool, we could all have one nicer pool at the main house. We can also share rides to town to save on gas. Many hands make light work too. 
We can also as a family send the daughters or DIL's to school for more skills that would save the family money. Like if one would go to cosmetology then she could cut all of the hair and do hairstyles. To me that would be money well spent on getting her those skills. Or send one to school for accounting. It would be nice if one of them would be into extreme couponing and the rest of us could help her. 
Also if all of us girls could work together and make just one handmade quilt a month and sold it we could use that money to buy more items to improve the farm or to put back into nicer sewing machines and such. I would like for us to make and sell cookies and pumpkin rolls and baked goods and stuff on the holidays too. Our skills could compliment each other too. Like I am the outgoing sales person who would have no problem selling at a craft fair and dealing with people but I am not always organized and have a lot of follow through. I have lots of ideas...I don't always have the follow through! Like I have a ton of custom boutique outfits designed in my head but spending hours by myself at the sewing machine is not so much fun for me. I can do all of the sewing but I a social person and I need the interaction while I am working. 
And I have no problem asking a vendor at the flea market to make me a good deal on produce...my mom on the other hand would be mortified! But I don't like going to the flea market by myself. I am a night person...I would love to do the evening milking if someone else would do the morning milking. I love to cook, I don't like doing dishes. If we work together then we can accomplish a lot!! If we could work out these kind of things we could accomplish a lot as a family! I talk about all of this with my kids too. That is why they already have their career choices picked out. With this goal in mind it actually gives them a drive and a purpose, a vision, and a reason for learning the skills if that makes sense. I can not believe how many kids graduate high school and still have no idea what they are going to do, my 9 year old knows exactly what he wants to do!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm....My prepping wish list? A 2-man pup tent, a good sleeping bag, a portable multi-fuel stove, a ground cloth, and and an AR-15 so I can SHOOT BAMBI!


----------



## Kursac (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a small 6 acre farm & what I really need is time to work on it. I have most everything paid off, Tractor, truck, car. I think I'm under a 100 grand on the farm. I have funding put aside for geothermal or solar. I'm waiting for the economy to stabilize before I decide. I am leaning toward geothermal do to some of the house components aging. I have been preparing my compound for my retirement so it is self sufficient so that my cost of living is minimal after I leave the work force in 20 or so years. I am not an alarmist and don't buy into the fall scenario but I do know how to survive on my own whit and live off my land.I guess preparing for my own retirement is the the same as as what many of you are doing in case of a fall. Homesteading is a way of life that makes a lot of seance for some but requires land, animals, & some knowledge in how to work the soil. Most people have no idea or the means.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

My wife and I are looking to buy a little (5-10 acres) "farmette" somewhere in the area, but given where our jobs are located, we need to stay somewhere near the Baltimore/Washington corridor, which severly limits our options. Land is so damned expensive around here that buying more than an acre of land would mean either, A) a ton of money that we do not have, or B) a commute to work of more than an hour, which presents problems all it's own.

Without a solid location from which to build a plan, a lot of the rest our my planning is purely theoretical at this point.


----------



## Kursac (Jul 3, 2011)

I grew up on 500 acre estate farm in the 60s, My dad is a farmer by trade. By the mid 70s we moved to a small 2 acre homestead or at least that is what we turned it into. There was just my dad and 4 kids & very little money. We had 2 horses, 6 goats, 3 sheep, over 50 chickens, rabbits,Turkey's & Peacocks. The garden was a raised bed on about 1/4 acre. About 1 acre of that property had a small mud pond and woods so the house, barns garden and animals were all on 1 acre. We had well water and septic & heated with firewood about 11 cord a winter. 

We collected bread from the supermarkets to feed the animals and mixed it with there feed. We made compost to keep the soil rich in the gardens from animal waste that in turn also fed us and the animals. We collected eggs, killed chickens and turkeys for eating. Milked the goats (Nubians)

My point is that don't think you can not make a sustainable homestead on 1 acre or less. We produced more than enough food for ourselves and livestock with plenty to share with others. People in apartments can live out of container gardens. The right thing to do is evaluate your situation and make decisions based on you circumstances. Acquiring mass amounts of debt to create a simple lifestyle is counterproductive & will only complicate your life.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> What kinds of things are left on your prepping Wish List?
> 
> For me, I want to have a pond put in. I want to expand my solar. I would like to add a few more hand tools.


It would nice to have a large wooded rural property with a well that can be pumped by hand.

Since I live in a condo I'd settle for an old-fashioned washer with a ringer that you crank by hand.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

BillS said:


> It would nice to have a large wooded rural property with a well that can be pumped by hand.
> 
> Since I live in a condo I'd settle for an old-fashioned washer with a ringer that you crank by hand.


When we wash by hand we use a commercial mop bucket that I picked up at a garage sale for $10 to ring our clothes out with. It has held up nicely!


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

ajsmith said:


> It would be a shorter list if I put down what I do have rather than what I still need. Maybe when I have more time I can post up a partial list of wishes...


I Agree! I have enough supplies/options to get by in many situations for 3/road to 12/home months but there's a LOT that would make scenarios more cozy. Mostly I want redundancies like Another way to filter water(Big Berkey) Another way to have light(portable battery back up solar unit) a bigger better hand grain mill and just lots more food and stuff!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Theirs a lot of things I want and need. My main thing is a good woman who is like minded. I think the rest would work itself out.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

the main thing we are working on is a homeplace back in S/O's homestate Idaho. I have been trying to get this place self sustaining but LOL in the high desert the water or lack of is a bigger issue than I can work out right now...Everything I have done in the past 6 years have been getting the skills and money to get the experience to handle being a "gentle farmer" So what is left on my list is really long as I am sure so is everyone else. 
So my answer right now is to keep encouraging and giving hope to S/O to keep pushing so hard over the road. Waiting on my golden laced wynadottes(5)...my Rhode island reds (5) are a couple weeks old now. Building a coop.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

The top item on my current wish list is supplementry oxygen for a wildfire shelter. The shelter part is easy; but oxygen depletion may be a problem.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Oxygen-Portable-Bar-Can/dp/B003VPOPRU


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd like a piece of land that is workable and not too far to trek to on foot over a few days time.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

MsSage said:


> I have been trying to get this place self sustaining but LOL in the high desert the water or lack of is a bigger issue than I can work out right now...


We have that problem too, even up here in NW Montana. We either have to haul water from town or use rainwater or snowmelt.

My wish list would include a well, preferably with a hand-pump.

Never gonna happen though. I can't imagine coming up with the approximately $15,000 wells cost in our area.

:dunno:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like for the ground to actually grow something besides sweet gum and rocks.... maybe for good measure that mega millions jackpot.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Try scuba tanks for oxygen. At sea level or above they will last quite a longtime, especially if you have a bank of them. It's a lot cheaper than oxygen and much safer. I can get 40 minutes from one tank at 60 feet below sea level. Would be much more on land because your breathing would be slower and not as deep.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

power said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in a kayak fishing. Been thinking about getting a little bigger boat so my dog could go along. I never could dance. Seemed like more work than fun.


Do you have any particular models in mind? I've been thinking about gettting a sit on top kayak for fishing and hunting. I'd like to be able to take the dog or another person.


----------



## Halyna (Apr 10, 2012)

A bug out location


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Halyna said:


> A bug out location


I second that motion. That's also my number one wish.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite a bit, actually:

AR-15 of some kind
AK-47 of some kind
Something in the tune of .50BMG
Maxpedition bags for both my wife and myself
Solar power
1700 Gallon or bigger underground water storage tank
5000 rounds of each caliber of ammo for each gun I own (except the .50, I could get by with about 1000 of that)
At LEAST 6 more months of food
Mountain bikes for both my wife and myself, and appropriate trailers for them (one to carry the daughter, one to carry gear)
About 20 large Rubbermaid Roughneck containers, and LOTS of duct tape!
Kayaks

At my BOL:
Root celler
LARGE pond for fish breeding
Chicken coop w/chickens
Solar, bike generator, and a nice battery bank... Deep cycle though... Prohibitively expensive (ATM)!

There's probably some other things I'm missing, but that's a good start. Heh... Still, gotta start taking it out one item at a time, right?


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> Quite a bit, actually:
> 
> AR-15 of some kind
> AK-47 of some kind
> ...


Have you given any thought to a .338 instead of the .50 , whole lot of benefits to that system.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

beansbullets said:


> Have you given any thought to a .338 instead of the .50 , whole lot of benefits to that system.


I have, actually. Ammunition is about the same price across both systems, accuracy is about the same. The main difference I know of (and I could be wrong) is the entire point to my having the .50 BMG-anti vehicular purposes. I'm not using it so much as an anti personnel system, more like a "Take out their car at a thousand yards, maybe they'll just leave us alone."

I AM currently discussing the prospects of the Lapua Mag with a buddy of mine what's sort of a shooting maniac. The decision is not one I plan to make lightly. Armalite makes a REALLY nice .338 that I'm looking at, it costs about HALF that of the AR-50 that I'm looking at. Which means, at least in THEORY, that I could have two of 'em, one for me, and one for my wingman Fluffy (he's a longrange shooting fanatic).

OR, I could get the .338, and snag a nice Remington 700 in .308, and then an AR upper in .458 Socom. There are many, many options if I get something that's NOT a .50 BMG.

Like I said though-I really like the idea of being able to punch through an engine block at a thousand yards... :beercheer:


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Well that's what I was getting at, it's half the price, as far as reaching out and touching someone, if you don't have a lot of training, less dope in the 338. As far as stopping a vehicle the 308 will do it.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

beansbullets said:


> Well that's what I was getting at, it's half the price, as far as reaching out and touching someone, if you don't have a lot of training, less dope in the 338. As far as stopping a vehicle the 308 will do it.


Aye, that's what I know.

The OTHER big draw of the .50 BMG for me is... IT'S A F***ING .50 BMG! I mean, come ON, that's like, THE MOST FUN THING TO SHOOT, EVER (outside of destructive devices)!

Like I said, I'll be putting ALOT of thought into it. Alot of thought, alot of care, and alot of input from my family, friends, and fellow shooters.

IF I get a .308, I'm looking at the Remington 700. LOVE that rifle-have been in love with it since I first held it...


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

And there is no denying that! I got a Barrett as a departure gift and passed it off to my brother in law. He loves to take it to the range and freak people out, I on the other hand enjoy my AI.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Finish the cabin, expand the garden, more solar panels, reloader and supply's for .40 s&w, .308 and 12 gauge, more chickens, a few cows, a still, and a unimog with a snow plow attachment


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

beansbullets said:


> And there is no denying that! I got a Barrett as a departure gift and passed it off to my brother in law. He loves to take it to the range and freak people out, I on the other hand enjoy my AI.


It's a Barrett I wanted, but that's just... No. I think I'd end up probably either with the LAR Grizzly Big Boar or the Armalite AR-50. Both are nice, and AROUND the same price (within $500 of each other). Both have their pros (AR-50 is bolt action, and easy to work on, LAR has next to no recoil-for a .50!), both have their cons (AR-50 has MASSIVE recoil, LAR is a "Cradle Bullet" or whatever it's called system-meaning if it f***s up on me, I am no qualified to fix it!). So yeah... Anyway, I think we may have jacked this thread quite enough, aye?

FatTire, you reminded me-I need reloading gear for ALL my calibers! 9mm, .45, .30-30, 7.62x39 AND 54, 5.56/.223... The list goes on and on and on...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I want an abandoned missile silo like I saw on "Doomsday Preppers". They had 20,000 square feet of space. I'd want that with 10,000 gallons of stored water, 1,000 gallons of kerosene, and a few hundred pounds of canned hamburger and roast beef. That would be a big addition to what I already have stocked up.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

a bug out location maybe i have found one it really worries me being close to town.we are less tan 5 miles. but i may have found aplace that is about 30 miles away i have to do more checking and figure out if i can time it right to get out.:scratch


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

FatTire, you reminded me-I need reloading gear for ALL my calibers! 9mm, .45, .30-30, 7.62x39 AND 54, 5.56/.223... The list goes on and on and on...[/QUOTE]

 which is why I consolidated and simplified


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

FatTire said:


> FatTire, you reminded me-I need reloading gear for ALL my calibers! 9mm, .45, .30-30, 7.62x39 AND 54, 5.56/.223... The list goes on and on and on...


 which is why I consolidated and simplified[/QUOTE]

Oh, don't get me wrong-my main loadout consists of 5.56mm, .45ACP, and 12 Gauge.

However, my wife uses 9mm, I DO have a .30-30 (that I LOVE), and my brother has the rest. So while I've got a list of about 5 calibers (soon to be 6), I figure if I can reload for SEVERAL, it's a great barter tool!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> which is why I consolidated and simplified


Oh, don't get me wrong-my main loadout consists of 5.56mm, .45ACP, and 12 Gauge.

However, my wife uses 9mm, I DO have a .30-30 (that I LOVE), and my brother has the rest. So while I've got a list of about 5 calibers (soon to be 6), I figure if I can reload for SEVERAL, it's a great barter tool![/QUOTE]

I got lucky in that my gf never shot a gun before she met me, so I was able to steer her to what I wanted her to shoot (I know, I'm Nast and manipulative)

I've thought about bartering weapons and ammo, and decided I don't want to do that. I think the risk (them using said weapons and ammo against me) outweighs the possible reward. But then I'm pretty paranoid and have trust issues


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

FatTire said:


> I got lucky in that my gf never shot a gun before she met me, so I was able to steer her to what I wanted her to shoot (I know, I'm Nast and manipulative)
> 
> I've thought about bartering weapons and ammo, and decided I don't want to do that. I think the risk (them using said weapons and ammo against me) outweighs the possible reward. But then I'm pretty paranoid and have trust issues


While I COULD steer my wife towards something that's NOT 9mm (something in .45, because shooting twice is just plain SILLY), I feel that the recoil is better for her wrists and her small hands.

Oh, nah, not bartering weapons and ammo-just offering reloading services as part of my trade caravan. Trust me, I'm the guy you DON'T want to rob/kill. I've already got quite the group of "Hired Guns" watchin' my back, as it were.

I just need to fill out some more stopping points on the route, and then actually travel it BEFORE the :shtf:.

I figure... 8-12 more stops, and I'll have a well rounded 6 month route. :dunno:


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 6, 2009)

I would like solar panels (can't currently afford them) and chickens.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Some livestock would be nice and a way to generate electricity passively, such as a windmill or solar panels or the like.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm working on building a wind turbine from scrap parts, still several months off, but if I can get it to work, that goes on my wish list too


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Rain barrel system, chickens, bigger garden. Oh yeah, finish the fire pit. : /


----------



## liamjohn (Apr 13, 2012)

More room to prepp would be nice


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

Sell my house in suburbia and get a property with some more land out in a rural area! Fix up the jeep. More firearms etc etc list is too long to even think about HAHAHAHA


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to have a house and have it paid off. But losing my job has kind of made that difficult. Hopefully SHTF holds off for a couple of years while I return to college for another degree.


----------



## liamjohn (Apr 13, 2012)

Need to learn more bushcraft skills let's see what this year holds in stall for us all


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Solar powered ice cream machine. The world officially comes to an end the day the ice cream runs out!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I want a hand pump well, more ar15 ammo, and a storage space for a 500 gallon gas tank.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

The perfect safe place to be..... LOL With all the places recommended .... Ozarks mountains , a lot of X-military ... Mountains ... Bible, flee to the mountains.... South America, the bread basket and less radiation? ...... polar shift... radiation .... civil unrest.... government killers... fema ...... where to run and hide... Okay my prepping wish list is to have "The Best Place To Be"


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what a dh that does more than just humor my prepping. he considers us (me) more of a pack rat house and says that I don't throw anything out (neither does he  ). need shelves to store (he could build), want to can more (says we don't need it), want a grain mill (says waste of money buy flour). did get a meat grinder and now he loves homemade sausage and stuff because I can control the salt.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> what a dh that does more than just humor my prepping. he considers us (me) more of a pack rat house and says that I don't throw anything out (neither does he  ). need shelves to store (he could build), want to can more (says we don't need it), want a grain mill (says waste of money buy flour). did get a meat grinder and now he loves homemade sausage and stuff because I can control the salt.


Talk to him about how fresh ground flour tastes much better than stale store bought. Compare it to the improvement he got in quality and flavor from the meat grinder.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gun, solar panels, and lots more freeze dried food


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

BillS said:


> I want an abandoned missile silo like I saw on "Doomsday Preppers". They had 20,000 square feet of space. I'd want that with 10,000 gallons of stored water, 1,000 gallons of kerosene, and a few hundred pounds of canned hamburger and roast beef. That would be a big addition to what I already have stocked up.


I agree would love to have an old atlas site, but there is a better chance of apocalypse than me winning the lottery. /-:.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

chris88idaho said:


> I agree would love to have an old atlas site, but there is a better chance of apocalypse than me winning the lottery. /-:.


Nah. People win the lottery all the time but so far we have been short on apocalypses... Grin. Now you are something like 13 times more likely to get hit by lightening then you are to win the lottery.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd like a bigger solar charger for my bugout pack, maybe one that could charge batteries directly instead of very slowly topping off my Talkabout USB radio, which limits me to AAA's. Fortunately, my flashlight and headlamp take AAA's, but my night-vision goggles take AA's. I guess those might not come along, being more of a toy for weekend tactical simulations, and a liability in the real world rather than an asset... I'd have to play with them more during camping, maybe find a better protective case to strap to the MOLLE webbing on my backpack. 
I'd also like a shiny (not so) new Zastava M57, or maybe an Arcus 98DA. 
A drop in ammo prices would be nice too, but that's the price we collectively pay for stockpiling. Surplus volumes dry up, prices rise. WHen people are scared, they do dumb things, like buy 120,000 rounds of 7.62x25 so lil' ol' Redtail can't get one case for him and his pops' new Tokarev. 

Oh! I'd also like one of those cool little active charcoal filter straws for purifying drinking water. THat'd be really cool. 
It'd be nice to find some lighter-weight alternatives to some of the tools and components in my bugout pack, but that's probably gonna cost some bucks... 

There's always more we can wish for, but what I'd like more than anything else would be some experience in a safe, controlled environment where I could test my gear knowing that if I'm considerably less prepared than I realized, I could "safeword" my way out and rethink my setup. 
Experience is the most important thing a newbie like me could have.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd like a few more handtools at the cabin particularly for putting up firewood when gas runs out for chainsaws. A C. Crane radio for better reception as well as HAM radio reception and get my base cb set up at my cabin. As far as labor, get my small root cellar done.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i would like a SSBN-X Class nuclear submarine, since we're dreaming here, lol, 40 years of fuel, fully self contained, and mobile, the ultimate BOV, haha

but really, i would just like more space ,a full arsenal, and fully developed tactical capabilities, and the more i think about it it's more about the stuff i wish i could do as opposed to what i actually have, i feel like the only things i really need to have at this point is weapons as i basically own none .....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It would take me all day to type out my wish list. Come on mega millions!! Next purchase will be beowulf and reloading capabilities and more food and water storage. Bol is a few years off for this minimum wage kid.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Ration-Al, as far as weapons go, I like to recommend building a simple, inexpensive scout rifle along Jeff Cooper's original concept lines. If you can find a Mosin-Nagant in good condition, they make excellent bases. HOWEVER, it is exceedingly difficult to do so, as most look, feel and shoot like they've been buried under an apartment building in Budapest for the last half a century. 

I almost forgot, too! I really want a VHF-band Saber II radio unit programmed in common VHF bands, to complement my UHF unit.


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

We live in the heart of a city. pop 37k. I moved here from a pop 435K so its small to me.
But we are at the heart and with the "ghettos" behind us. we are in no way positioned to hunker down. looking at the possibility of getting second job's each, so we can afford to buy a "small farm plot" or at least a small piece of land to dig up and make a underground bunker. 
As for a wish list.
A second job before thanksgiving. (i dont expect any of you to jump up and offer one.) just a wish.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish my husband was fully on board with prepping. I want - _I need_ - to share this load. Especially now, because everything's stepping up.

And if he were on board, then maybe he'd be willing to put what little savings we have into something that's not based on fiat currency. We're just going to lose it all anyway....


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I wish my husband was fully on board with prepping. I want - _I need_ - to share this load. Especially now, because everything's stepping up.
> 
> And if he were on board, then maybe he'd be willing to put what little savings we have into something that's not based on fiat currency. We're just going to lose it all anyway....


Do not allow prepping to become an issue between you. You need each other more than you need some extra stuff.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Frost said:


> We live in the heart of a city. pop 37k. I moved here from a pop 435K so its small to me.
> But we are at the heart and with the "ghettos" behind us. we are in no way positioned to hunker down. looking at the possibility of getting second job's each, so we can afford to buy a "small farm plot" or at least a small piece of land to dig up and make a underground bunker.
> As for a wish list.
> A second job before thanksgiving. (i dont expect any of you to jump up and offer one.) just a wish.


IF you can stand Retail Hell, lots of stores are hiring temporary help for the holidays.


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. Considered being Santa. said I'm not jolly enough. go figure. 

Santa frost: what do you want for Christmas little boy. 
I want a Bla bla bla... 
yea? tell you mother Santa needs (censored, bleeped, buzzed, gonged, and Sirened) for Christmas. 
Mr Frost. I'm sorry but we feel that your talent lies somewhere other than here. 
You should feel free to go be successful somewhere else.

for no reason!
(evil grin)


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My wish list right now is pretty damn simple:

I want a couple of good wheel guns (Open Tops or Peacemakers, don't care which), a good pistol caliber lever-gun (same caliber as my wheel guns), and a good shotgun. 

Why?

Because then I can do SASS, and buy lots of guns and not look crazy.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I want honest politicians with at least average intellect. 
If I had that, I wouldn't need half the crap taking up space in my closets, my bedroom, my kitchen, my car, my gun cabinet, my.........


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Frost said:


> Thank you. Considered being Santa. said I'm not jolly enough. go figure.
> 
> Santa frost: what do you want for Christmas little boy.
> I want a Bla bla bla...
> ...


Roflmao.... Now that was funny!!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

The backyard tree limb pile finished off and leveled, so I can get my raised garden beds up for next year and my A frame chicken coop built. Maybe some more shelving in the house.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple of acres away from the zombies for a BOL.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Finish the Reloading equipment
2. Springfield Range Master 1911
3. FLIR
4. Gen 3 Night Vision PVS-14
5. More silver American Eagles


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Need to get my BOL built, I have the land with spring water on it that is the start of a creek and also fills my small pond. I want to set up a solar powered pump to pull pond water to water a garden/raised beds once we move there. gotta wait for this military adventure to end first. Once we move there I have 13 acres of cleared land and 25 acres of woods, gonna build the house in the woods. Gonna start buying things like a wood stove later this year to ease the burden when we build the house. will be looking at other purchases too like concrete blocks, cement and things that we know we will need. 

wife and i have discussed building our garage first with a bedroom with a kitchenette and full bathroom off the back of the garage. When we have family visit they can use that to be "out of our hair"! We are gonna start with that and move on from there to our house. This should ease our burden while we build. This will also allow us to on our land to get other things started and work on projects through the winter.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> i would like a SSBN-X Class nuclear submarine, since we're dreaming here, lol, 40 years of fuel, fully self contained, and mobile, the ultimate BOV, haha


Can you imagine, how cool that would be? I mean remove the silo tubs you have what 3-4 stories of storage space then, plenty of electrical power. Add some indoor grow lights and you have 3 floors of constant gardening, and fresh air scrubber. Add a chicken coop, some fish tanks for a aquaponics setup, goats and you have the perfect BOL+BOV in one. If you could get a cool seal egress vehicle to stick in a torpedo tube or too. 

Hmmm I wonder if they sell those on govtliquidators? :scratch


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Diego,

Check out Serbu firearms out of florida. The have a semi 50bmg that is about $5500 almost 1/2 of a barrett. They also have a 50 upper that is mag feed and drops on any standard m4 lower. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

How does a .50 mag fit into an M4's mag well?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

the mag feeds from the side on the upper instead of using the AR lowers mag well.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> the mag feeds from the side on the upper instead of using the AR lowers mag well.


I'm gonna have to check this out. That's just different.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I spoke too soon looks like Serbu no longer makes the upper for the m4 receiver but there are others heres just one quick link to that and the serbu 50 semi auto, kinda like a Barret without the price tag.

http://www.safetyharborfirearms.com...ppers/shtf-50-mag-fed-upper-conversion-detail

http://www.serbu.com/50bmg/semi_auto.php


----------



## homestead (Mar 13, 2012)

I think most of us have had to start small and work our up to the bigger goals. It takes doing one thing at a time, collecting one tool at a time, chipping away at it putting one brick upon the other. 

As for what I want to have on hand: 
Reference books such as- 
Small Scale Grain Raising by Gene Logsdon; Square Foot Gardening by Mel Bartholomew; Herbal Antibiotics, 2nd Edition: Natural Alternatives for Treating Drug-resistant Bacteria by Stephen Harrod Buhner; The Herbal Medicine-Maker's Handbook: A Home Manual James Green; A Field Guide to Medicinal Plants and Herbs: Of Eastern and Central North America (Peterson Field Guides) by Steven Foster and James A Duke; SAS Survival Guide 2E (Collins Gem): For any climate, for any situation by John Lofty Wiseman; Back to Basics: A Complete Guide to Traditional Skills, Third Edition Abigail R. Gehring; The Encyclopedia of Country Living, 40th Anniversary Edition Carla Emery; The Self-Sufficient Life and How to Live It John Seymour; Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables by Mike Bubel & Nancy Bubel; Seed to Seed: Seed Saving and Growing Techniques for Vegetable Gardeners by Suzanne Ashworth & Kent Whealy; The New Organic Grower: A Master's Manual of Tools and Techniques for the Home and Market Gardener Eliot Coleman; Mini Farming: Self-Sufficiency on 1/4 Acre Brett L. Markham; 
Aquaponic Gardening: A Step-By-Step Guide to Raising Vegetables and Fish Together by
Sylvia Bernstein; How-To Hydroponics, Fourth Edition Keith Roberto, Build the Perfect Bug Out Bag: Your 72-Hour Disaster Survival Kit by Creek Stewart 

Hand Well Pump
Water Storage and Filters
non electric water distiller
Canned and Dried Food
Whole Grains, Beans, Rice, Quinoa, Millet, lots of baking soda, baking powder, yeast, salt, sugar, oil, honey, apple cider vinegar, white vinegar, variety of dried herbs and spices
Veggie, Herb, Flower and Grain Seeds
Country Living Grain Mill
Hand Tools, rakes, shovels, hoes, axes, maul, saws, scythe, log peeler, Comealong 
Good quality Tent 
Sturdy Sleeping Bags
Rope, tarps, Plastic, duct tape
Wood stove/Firewood
Kerosene for heat and light
gasoline, diesel and propane
Candles and candle making supplies
Root Cellar, basement, or storm shelter (stocked of course)
Vodka, Rum, for making herbal extracts


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Outpost said:


> I want honest politicians with at least average intellect.
> If I had that, I wouldn't need half the crap taking up space in my closets, my bedroom, my kitchen, my car, my gun cabinet, my.........


I agree, I live in Maine...Our road was paved two years ago, now it has more holes, speed bumps, cracks, missing tar, found one hole this year if you hit it with anything less than a midsized car you wouldn't be seen for at least a month...


----------



## shamrock75 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would really like to move out of my Communist state.My little property layout isn't bad right now though.Maybe I should pick up an extra deep cycle and alternator...Definitely could use more gas storage as well.I can never have enough ammo either.


----------

